# Hello



## Julie Kline (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm new and looking for advise


----------



## bikermehound (Mar 24, 2017)

well tell me a little about it ,and i hope we can help

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Welcome here.


----------

